# ***Golden Orange***



## user79 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello everyone, this is my first FOTD on Spektra.







That's a mole between my brows, not a pimple, hehe...










Can't remember everything I used as this was a while ago...I think MAC Melon pigment and MAC Coppering Eyeshadow on the eyes with Stilife paint as a base, as well as Nars Orgasm blush and MAC Silver Dusk Iridescent powder on cheeks. Lips was the orange Lipgelee.

On the last picture I ended up adding eyelashes and black fluidliner after the photo. Comments welcome!


----------



## sandyisntcool (Mar 23, 2006)

WOW, you have gorgeous eyes! Nice job!


----------



## user2 (Mar 23, 2006)

HELL! How gorgeous is that???


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 23, 2006)

wow, you are beautiful! nice make up too!


----------



## NightMusik (Mar 23, 2006)

WoW! Love the orange e/s on you! Just beautiful!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm speechless! This look is gorgeous and so are you. Welcome & keep those pretty looks comin'!!!


----------



## user79 (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow! You girls sure know how to make a n00b feel welcome! I'm blushing. Hehe. Thanks for the feedback so far.


----------



## PinkShell21 (Mar 23, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 23, 2006)

You're *so* beautiful! I love everything you used, but the blush looks especially stunning! Is that your natural eye color? It's so pretty! Welcome!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome pretty lady! I've seen ya on myspace,and i always love your make up. These colors look awesome on you girl! Glad you're over here on Specktra.


----------



## star1692 (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow very intense and you are soo beautiful!


----------



## litlaur (Mar 23, 2006)

you (and the makeup) are beautiful


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 23, 2006)

You just look gorgeous! The blush is amazing, you look like you're glowing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the orange looks great on you. I love it.


----------



## devin (Mar 23, 2006)

very pretty! i love the cheeks.


----------



## bai_xue (Mar 23, 2006)

Such an awesome FOTD!!!! Your eyes look amazing!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hot Dang Girl This Is Smoking Hotttttttt!


----------



## user79 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## afterglow (Mar 23, 2006)

This is so beautiful!  Your skin = dewy perfection.  And your pictures are so crisp, too!  Lol, great job!


----------



## Bexx (Mar 23, 2006)

your skin is perfect and you are so pretty!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 23, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 23, 2006)

What camera do you use? Those pics are amaaaazing! Love the cheeks especially.


----------



## user79 (Mar 23, 2006)

This picture was taken with a Canon Powershot camera in daylight but not direct sunlight against a white background. The Canon Powershots are GREAT cameras for point&shoot.

I'm a hobby photographer, so I think the quality of the pictures definitely makes a difference on how others perceive the colours and brightness of the make-up, etc.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 23, 2006)

has anyone ever told u u kinda look like ashlee simpson?


----------



## user79 (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_has anyone ever told u u kinda look like ashlee simpson?_

 
Yup. I can't stand her music but I love her hair, when she was dark at least. Hehe...


----------



## Navessa (Mar 23, 2006)

it looks simply amazing with your eye color!  wow!


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 23, 2006)

whoa- that looks great!  What type of camera do you use?


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 24, 2006)

wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I love those colors on you....


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 24, 2006)

holy crap! your skin is AMAZING! u look beautiful


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 24, 2006)

wow amazin


----------



## AriannaErin (Mar 24, 2006)

LOVE this! one of my favorite looks right now is this "glowing" look with bright eyes, highlight and glowing cheeks, you look beautiful and your skin is amazing!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow! What a great look! I love the whole thing!


----------



## tabgirl (Mar 24, 2006)

Stunning! And I thought you had false lashes on! WOW!!


----------



## user79 (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tabgirl* 
_Stunning! And I thought you had false lashes on! WOW!!_

 
I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the 2nd pic only though with both eyes close up. The other two, no.


----------



## KJam (Mar 25, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## delovely (Mar 25, 2006)

wow! stunning! you resemble ashlee simpson- I'm not a fan of her music but I do think she's gorgeous. you have such lovely skin and eyes!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 26, 2006)

stunning.. keep em' comin'


----------



## Pei (Mar 26, 2006)

U're such a beautiful lady. Loving the MU, u look really gd in those colours!


----------



## GimpyPoop (Mar 26, 2006)

Yo,
You are beautiful and Coppering was one of my first and favorite eyeshadows!
LN


----------



## Jeannine8 (Mar 26, 2006)

How lovely! All of it

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_This picture was taken with a Canon Powershot camera in daylight but not direct sunlight against a white background. The Canon Powershots are GREAT cameras for point&shoot.

I'm a hobby photographer, so I think the quality of the pictures definitely makes a difference on how others perceive the colours and brightness of the make-up, etc._

 
Yeah I agree, the way other people percieve the makeup and colors has a lot to do with the quality of the photo. I love Canon Powershots too!


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 26, 2006)

you have gorgeous skin and i'm so jealous of your lashes!


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 26, 2006)

Everything's just perfect. You, your makeup and your skin! Very pretty!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 26, 2006)

pretty


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Mar 26, 2006)

WOW! Can we say..model? You are STUNNING!


----------



## vogue_chic04 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Falls over backward*

Oh my gosh - how HOT is that?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm only new as well and I'm too nervous ot post my own pics - you have incredible camera skills too, those photos look professional!


----------



## simar (Mar 28, 2006)

that is beautiful! the colours are so flattering on you and your skin looks fabulous!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 28, 2006)

wow very beautiful i love the color.ur skin beautiful it glows lmao i didnt notice before


----------



## Octavia (Mar 28, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## user4 (Mar 28, 2006)

first off... u have like the most greenest and amazing eyes EVER... and the orange works miracles on them... i absolutly love this!!!


----------



## user3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lovely! Love the lips!


----------

